
Graphviz – Graph Visualization Software - peter_d_sherman
http://www.graphviz.org/
======
DEADBEEFC0FFEE
I've used this a few times over the years. Pretty useful if you just want to
feed a bunch of nodes and edges and get a sense of what's what. I used a
python wrapper.

------
midnitewarrior
Ancient software that works but you can feel its age.

It would be great if someone would create a fork implementing a modern syntax
and implemented as modules for multiple platforms.

~~~
ygra
The syntax is actually still a very nice way of quickly writing down a graph.
However, graphviz mixes structural information (nodes, edges) with style
information (color, shape), and layout information (preferred rank assignment,
dummy nodes and edges to make the algorithm do what you want, or other hacks
such as edges that should not be considered directed). This makes it difficult
to tweak the layout and also bloats the format with very many things that are
more or less irrelevant if you're just after the graph structure.

We've recently added very barebones Graphviz import to our online graph
drawing application and I've compiled an internal list of features that could
be supported eventually and which will never be. There are a few quite
annoying behaviors and corner cases in some attributes that make re-
implementing them elsewhere difficult.

